# Disinfecting new plants BGA



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Blue Green Algae is actually closer related to bacteria, and a Gram positive antibiotic will kill it with no harm at all to the plants. 
Look for Erythromycin in the fish stores. Maracyn is one product that includes it. (Not Maracyn plus or Maracyn II)

Put the plants in a quarantine tank, remove as much of the BGA as possible. Then run a full treatment with the erythromycin (a 5-day treatment)


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh cool thanks a lot.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Please don't use antibiotics for a simple case of BGA.
Simply remove the wool and dip the plant in a simple 1:4 Peroxide/water solution for a few seconds. That is all.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

why would you use peroxide wich kills nitrifying bacteria when you can use erythrmicyn wich does no harm?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Because antibiotics go into the water system, and then it stops killing germs, because the germs get used to (adapts to) it.... and then we die.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Don't need to dose whole tank with peroxide to treat a few new plant's.
Just spray the new plant's with small spray bottle and 50/50 mixture of water and peroxide.Let the plants be exposed to this for a couple minutes.
If dosing whole tank with peroxide (one two punch),then just remove the filter media to a bucket of tank water during the treatment, and replace when done.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

Nordic said:


> Because antibiotics go into the water system, and then it stops killing germs, because the germs get used to (adapts to) it.... and then we die.


im planning to become a robot by that time


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

You'd better hurry up, as this scenario is getting closer and closer. I don't think we have discovered any new antibiotics for decades now.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

dzega said:


> im planning to become a robot by that time


It affects our fish as well. Only use antibiotics for diseases. There are already antibiotic resistant bacteria in this world and in our aquariums.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



dzega said:


> why would you use peroxide wich kills nitrifying bacteria when you can use erythrmicyn wich does no harm?


Wrong. Plus, antibiotics are expensive. Peroxide is $1.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) is a good choice to kill most algae's and won't harm plants or stock. There are many Youtube's about using it...check it out.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, peroxide is very good. If you want to make a clone out of a mushroom, you break it open, grab a piece from the centre of the stem dip it in peroxide to sterilise it, and then use it.


----------

